# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  من ترجمة الشيخ الحويني

## محمد طه شعبان

من #تَرْجَمَةُ فَضِيلَةِ الشَّيْخِ الْمُحَدِّثِ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ الْحُوَيْنِيِّ
حَفِظَهُ اللهُ، وَبَارَكَ فِي عُمُرِهِ، وَنَفَعَ بِعِلْمِهِ


 ومن أجمل تعليقات الشيخ الألباني على أعمال الشيخ أنه قال في :«السلسلة الصحيحة» (7/1677): «أن أخانا الفاضل أبا إسحاق الحويني سُئِل في فصله الخاص الذي تنشره له مجلة «التوحيد» الغراء في كل عدد من أعدادها، فسئل -حفظه الله وزاده علمًا وفضلاً- عن هذا الحديث في العدد «الثالث - ربيع أول – 1419هـ» فضعفه، وبين ذلك ملتزمًا علم الحديث، وما قاله العلماء في رواة إسناده، فأحسن في ذلك أحسن البيان، جزاه الله خيرًا، لكني كنت أود وأتمنى له أن يُتْبِعَ ذلك ببيان أن الحديث بأطرافه الثلاثة صحيح، حتى لا يَتوهَّمَنَّ أحدٌ مِن قراء فصله أنَّ الحديثَ ضعيفٌ مطلقًا سندًا ومتنًا، كما يُشعر بذلك سكوتُه عن البيان المشار إليه، أقول هذا، مع أنني أعترف له بالفضل في هذا العلم، وبأنه يفعل هذا الذي تمنيته له في كثير من الأحاديث التي يَتكلم على أسانيدها، ويُبين ضعفها، فيَتبع ذلك ببيان الشواهد التي تُقوي الحديث، لكن الأمر -كما قيل-: كفى المرءَ نُبلا أن تُعد معايبه». اهـ
- وشهد غير واحد بسماع الشيخ الألباني وهو يقدم الشيخ في علم الحديث، ومن أمثلة ذلك:
قال الأمير عبد الله بن فرحان -رحمه الله-، وكان قائد المدفعية في تحرير جدة في زمن الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود -رحمه الله-، للشيخ وقد طلب لقاء الشيخ واستضافه عندما كان الشيخ في الرياض، ولما زاره الشيخ في قصره أجلسه الأمير عبد الله بن فرحان على كُرسي، وقال للشيخ: جلس قبلك على هذا الكرسي الشيخ الألباني، ولما سألته من تأتمن في العالم على الحديث، قال ابن باز، والحويني.
وممن نقل ذلك أيضًا عن الشيخ الألباني، الشيخ عبد الله آدم الألباني، وقد ذكر أن الشيخ الألباني سُئل عمن يرى له الأهلية من المشايخ لسؤاله في علم الحديث بعد رحيله؟ فقال: يوجد شيخ مصري اسمه أبو إسحاق الحويني، جاءنا إلى عمان منذ فترة، ولمست منه أنه معنا على الخط في هذا العلم، ثم ذكر الشيخ شعيبًا الأرنؤوط، ثم الشيخ مقبل بن هادي الوادعيَّ.
- ومما قال عنه الشيخ إبراهيم حمدي -رحمه الله- رفيق دربه في تقدمته لكتاب الشيخ «الانشراح في آداب النكاح»: ولا أكون مغاليًا ولا مبالغًا إذا قررتُ هنا أنه لم يأت بعد شيخ مصر الأشهر الجبل الحافظ الإمام أحمد بن محمد شاكر -رحمه الله تعالى- من سيكون مثله في العلم بفنون هذه الصنعة من هذا الفتى المصنِّف، ويقيني أنه لو امتدت به حياة؛ فوالله لَنَرَيَنَّ منه عجبًا وعُجابًا.
- وكان الشيخ المحدث محمد عمرو بن عبد اللطيف -رحمه الله- يصف الشيخ، بقوله: شيخنا الكبير.
- ووصفه به الشيخ المسند محمد الأمين بو خبزة، فقال: إمام المحدثين في ربوع مصر، وقد أحيى الله به رسوم الحديث والإسناد، وذكرى الحافظ ابن حجر وتلميذه السخاوي رغم أنف المعاندين، فبعد وفاة أبي الأشبال الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر لم يأت من يخلفه، حتى أنجبت (حوين) بالقرب من مدينة كفر الشيخ هذا العلامة الأحوذي.
وأثنى عليه الشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي، وسأله سائل: على مَن أطلب العلم في مصر؟ فأجابه الشيخ: أبو إسحاق الحويني، الشيخ أبو إسحاق مُحدِّث، من علماء الحديث.
وعندما سُئل المحقق الكبير الدكتور بشار عواد معروف عن المحققين البارزين في عِلم الحديث؛ قال: مصر للأسف ضعُفتْ كثيرًا -يعني تحقيق علم الحديث- لكن عندهم أبو إسحاق الحويني، جيد في تحقيقاته، وهو رجل فاضل.
- وأثنى عليه الشيخ المحدث حسين سليم أسد، فكتب في إهدائه لكتاب مجمع الزوئد للهيثمي: الشيخ أبو إسحاق الحويني، نبيل في تصرفه، أصيل في تحقيقه، موسوعي في ثقافته، يقف جبلًا شامخًا أمام الفكر الغازي، يُريدون أن يتكلموا فيه، ولكنهم خابوا وخسروا، أسأل الله تعالى أن يُعينَه على تفريق جمعهم وعلى دَحْرِ آرائهم.
وقال عنه الدكتور المحدث أحمد معبد عبد الكريم -من علماء الأزهر الشريف-: الشيخ الحويني حُجة على طلبة العلم المقصِّرين؛ لأنه لم يتح له الانقطاع لطلب العلم، لكنه عوض ذلك باطلاعه الخاص، وقد قرأت له قبل أن ألقاه، وفي كتابه (خصائص عليّ) للإمام النسائي، فيذكر الخلاف على الراوي، فيُخرّج هذا الخلاف ويُبين الراجح والمرجوح، وهذا رُقِيٌّ في النَّفَسِ لا تجده إلا عند قلائل.
- وقال الشيخ مشهور حسن آل سلمان : أشهد الله أن أبا إسحاق من علماء الحديث، ومن أهل الحديث الراسخين فيه، ولم أر شيخنا الألباني فرِحًا بأحد كما رأيته فرحًا بقدوم الشيخ أبي إسحاق، ومجالسُهُ مع الشيخ الألباني محفوظة، تُنبِئُ عن علمٍ غزيرٍ، بل عن تدقيقٍ، قلَّ أن يصلَ إليه أحد.
- وقال الشيخ أحمد النقيب عن الشيخ: الشيخ أبو إسحاق في جملة واحدة: يعيش بالدين، وللدين، وفي الدين، وليس له هم إلا الدين.
- وقال فيه رفيقُ دربه في الدعوة الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب: ما أحرق أهل البدع إذا سمعوا اسمك، وما أشدَّ ألم أهل السنة إذا غاب رسمك، أنا والحويني أمة واحدة.
وقد أثنى عليه من مشايخه، وأقرانه، وتلامذته، ما يطول المقام جدًّا بذكرهم، وستجدون المزيد من هذا المعني، في خدمة الموقع: «من سيرة الحويني».
• الحادي عشر: من رافقهم الشيخ، وكان لهم به علاقة:
عرُف الشيخ بحُسن الخلُق، والعشرة لإخوانه، وكان له علاقات واسعة معهم، وإن كانوا يتفاوتون بطبيعة الحال في قربهم منه، فهناك من رافقه، ولازمه من أول الطريق، وهناك من اجتمع به في العمل الدعوي، وهناك من ارتبط بعلاقة طيبة معه، وإن لم يكن من عيون رفقائه.
وهنا في هذا الموضع نذكر بعض رفقاء درب الشيخ، والمقربين منهم، ومن له بهم علاقة، وهذا على سبيل ضرب المثل، لا الحصر:
الشيخ المحدث أبو عبد الرحمن إبراهيم بن حمدي -رحمه الله-، والشيخ المحدث محمد عمرو بن عبد اللطيف -رحمه الله-، والشيخ محمد بن صفوت نور الدين -رحمه الله-، والشيخ صفوت الشوادفي -رحمه الله-، والشيخ عبد الحق بن عبد اللطيف السوهاجي -رحمه الله-، والشيخ محمد بن إسماعيل المقدم -حفظه الله-، والشيخ سعيد بن عبد العظيم -حفظه الله-، والشيخ محمد حسان -حفظه الله-، والشيخ محمد بن حسين يعقوب -حفظه الله-، والشيخ إبراهيم شاهين -حفظه الله-، والشيخ صلاح الدين بن علي عبد الموجود -حفظه الله-، والشيخ مصطفى بن العدوي -حفظه الله-، والشيخ أحمد بن عبد الرحمن النقيب -حفظه الله-، والشيخ مصطفى بن محمد -حفظه الله-، والشيخ خالد صقر-حفظه الله-، والشيخ عطاء بن عبد اللطيف -حفظه الله-، والشيخ عبد العظيم بن بدوي -حفظه الله-، والشيخ عادل العزازي -حفظه الله-، والشيخ محمد بن عبد المقصود -حفظه الله-، والشيخ نشأت أحمد -حفظه الله-، والشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل -حفظه الله-، والشيخ وحيد بن عبد السلام بالي -حفظه الله-، والشيخ عبد الله شاكر -حفظه الله-، والشيخ عابد بن محمد بن غنيمة -رحمه الله-، والشيخ محمد الأمين بو خبزة الحسيني التطواني -حفظه الله-، والشيخ المحدث أحمد معبد عبد الكريم -حفظه الله-، والشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم بن شقرة -حفظه الله-، والشيخ مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان -حفظه الله-، والشيخ علي حسن عبد الحميد -حفظه الله-، وغيرهم الكثير والكثير.
وهناك من كان من خاصة الشيخ، ومن أقربهم لقلبه، وإن لم يكن من المشتغلين بالعلم، كالشيخ شكري بن عبد الله -رحمه الله-، والدكتور عبد المنعم الشاذلي -رحمه الله-، والأخ الفاضل سعيد أبو هشيمة -حفظه الله- والأخ الفاضل ربحي فايز أبو النيل -حفظه الله-، وغيرهم.
وهناك عبارة مشهورة عن الشيخ يقولها في حق إخوانه جميعًا دائمًا: «أنا سِلْمٌ لإخواني»، ونحسبه -والله حسيبُه- صادقًا مُطبِّقًا لهذا المعنى، وهذا لا يَعني تمييع القضايا، وعدم بيان المواقف، كما يَفتري، ويَزعم البعض -غفر الله لهم!-.
لقراءة الترجمة لفضيلة الشيخ الحويني اضغط علي الرابط أدناه:
http://alheweny.me/pages/page/about
#الدعاء_للحويني

----------

